# Split Season lic



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey guys

Some states allow late season NR lic. to be split between this season and next. Does anyone know if ND allows this.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

ND does not but I believe Iowa does if you buy it late enough in the season.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

so does the other Dakota.


----------

